# [SOLUCIONADO] iptables en gentoo !!

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Estoy configurando mi servidor y tengo a la mano mi script firewall.sh en estan todas las reglas que utilizo para mi red local, actualmente instale gentoo en mi servidor y va de maravilla, el problema es que no encuentro donde posicionar mi script !!...

Al realizar /etc/init.d/iptables start, me especifica que agrege reglas primero, pero no tengo ni idea que archivo tengo que editar para agregar las reglas !!...

alguna idea ?Last edited by Diabliyo on Wed Apr 22, 2009 5:49 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## chakal35

El script debe de seguir una regla, puedes tomar ejemplo de algun script incluido en /etc/init.d luego debera ser ejecutable y al final lo añades:

```
chmod +x /etc/init.d/iptables

rc-config add iptables default
```

Ten en cuenta que iptables depende de algun servicio antes de poder funcionar de hay que el archivo que crees debe de incluir depend() { }

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

También podrías copiar firewall.sh a /usr/bin y llamarlo desde el servicio local haciendo:

```
echo "firewall.sh >> /etc/conf.d/local.start
```

Aunque la forma elegante de hacerlo en realidad es: Habiendo ejecutado firewall.sh ejecutar /etc/init.d/iptables save y luego si, añadir iptables al runlevel correspondiente para que se ejecute automáticamente durante el inicio.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aunque la forma elegante de hacerlo en realidad es: Habiendo ejecutado firewall.sh ejecutar /etc/init.d/iptables save y luego si, añadir iptables al runlevel correspondiente para que se ejecute automáticamente durante el inicio.
> 
> Salud!

 

Esto es lo recomendable. El paquete iptables ya se encarga de poner un script en init.d, no hay necesidad de hacerlo a mano. Con dicho script puedes guardar las reglas una vez cargadas, luego simplemente añades iptables al runlevel default, o a boot. Las reglas se guardan en /var/lib/iptables/rules-save

Ediitado: ortografía y eso   :Cool: Last edited by i92guboj on Sun Apr 19, 2009 10:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cereza

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Con dicho script puedes guardar las reglas una ver cargadas, luego simplemente añades iptables al runlevel default, o a boot. Las reglas de guardan en /var/lib/iptables/rules-save

 

Oda copida cabadedo.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Cereza wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   Con dicho script puedes guardar las reglas una ver cargadas, luego simplemente añades iptables al runlevel default, o a boot. Las reglas de guardan en /var/lib/iptables/rules-save 
> 
> Oda copida cabadedo.

 

 :Laughing: 

Vaya ortografía que gasté en ese post jeje. Ya lo corrijo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Diabliyo

De echo tengo un script llamado firewall.sh el cual mas que un simple script de reglas iptables se puede usar para iniciarlo como deamon, detenerlo o reiniciarlo.... De echo ahorita que estoy viendo sus comentarios aprovecho para exponerles como es que entendi lo que me recomendaron:

1- Ejecutar mi script iptables.

2- Ejecutar /etc/init.d/iptables save

3- Poner Iptables en runlevel defaul. rc-update add iptables default

De esta forma ya funcionara ???... Ya no tengo qeu escribir mis reglas en algun archivo ???....

Actualmente estoy corriendo mi script de una forma automatizada y limpia, pero no con iptables directamente, sino asi:

```
# copio mi script al /etc/init.d/

shell# cp firewall /etc/init.d/

shell# rc-update add firewall default

```

De esta forma mi script corre y se ejecuta sin broncas  :Very Happy: , ya que reconoce los argumentos: start, stop y restart.

Espero y contesten a mis dudas para hacerlo con iptables a como dios manda ne gentoo  :Razz:  jojojojo

----------

## i92guboj

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> De echo tengo un script llamado firewall.sh el cual mas que un simple script de reglas iptables se puede usar para iniciarlo como deamon, detenerlo o reiniciarlo.... De echo ahorita que estoy viendo sus comentarios aprovecho para exponerles como es que entendi lo que me recomendaron:
> 
> 1- Ejecutar mi script iptables.
> 
> 2- Ejecutar /etc/init.d/iptables save
> ...

 

Al hacer eso se guardarán en /var/lib/iptables/rules-save, el mismo sitio en el que iptables las buscará al inicio. Recuerda que tendrás que hacer lo mismo cada vez que quieras añadir o modificar alguna regla.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *Diabliyo wrote:*   De echo tengo un script llamado firewall.sh el cual mas que un simple script de reglas iptables se puede usar para iniciarlo como deamon, detenerlo o reiniciarlo.... De echo ahorita que estoy viendo sus comentarios aprovecho para exponerles como es que entendi lo que me recomendaron:
> 
> 1- Ejecutar mi script iptables.
> 
> 2- Ejecutar /etc/init.d/iptables save
> ...

 

Perfecto muchas gracias... me encantaria que porfavor vieras otro post sobre un firewall (de echo el script que menciono aqui) en mi red, tengo problemas con algo y la verdad nadie de interes me ha dado una buena respuesta  :Sad: ...

Por favor, el enlace es:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5671133.htm

bye bye

----------

